# Ferienhaus im Taunus gesucht



## gerald_ruis (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einem Ferienhaus für ca. 5-6 Personen im Taunus. 
Einzige Bedingung: Guter Einstieg für tolle Biketouren 
Zeitpunkt: 30.09.-03.10.2011

Wer kann uns hier etwas empfehlen?

Danke euch im Voraus


----------



## OttoKlees (7. Juli 2011)

Ich war da mal mit einem Freund in Rüdesheim am Rhein. Wir hatten uns damals ein Ferienhaus bei Ferienwohnland gesucht, von dem aus wir dann die Umgebung erschließen konnten. Was soll ich sagen, Weinberge, der Rhein, das war auf jeden Fall eine sehr schöne Woche. Kann ich empfehlen, und würde ich wahrscheinlich auch dieses Jahr nochmal hin, wenn jetzt nicht erst der Allgäu dran wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

